
The longest single word .com domain name - BerislavLopac
http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.com/
======
lun4r
it's a name, not a word. ;)

------
SixSigma
As the joke goes :

Hey baby, I have the name of that famous Welsh railway station tattooed on my
cock ..... Rhyl

